#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  T-Shirt DAVID in de Boot TARIFA

## Tangawia_1980

Beste mensen,

Allereerst een Eid Moebarak toegewenst.

Sinds kort werk ik bij de NMO (Nederlandse Moslim Omroep). Wij zijn regelmatig op zoek naar sprekers die hun mening willen geven over diverse onderwerpen. 
Laat Nederland ook JOUW stem horen op de radio! 

Heb je een mening en wil je dat er ook naar jou geluisterd wordt? Wil je in discussie met politici, onderzoekers of met andere jongeren? Of wil je Nederland je mening laten horen in een goede column of via jouw gedichten? 

Het nieuwe seizoen van WATNOU..?! is van start gegaan, het jongerenprogramma van de NMO, elke vrijdag van 16.00-17.00 op radio 747am, live vanuit Studio Desmet in Amsterdam, met veel actuele discussies, de column van de week, muziek, de cyber-imam, de UIT-agenda en nog veel meer, maar vooral vr en ook dr moslimjongeren. Kan je goed columns schrijven, wil je meepraten? Stuur dan een mailtje naar [email protected] en meld je. Er zal contact met je opgenomen worden en als het onderwerp je aanspreekt waar we het over gaan hebben dan kan je je mening laten horen. Het is natuurlijk ook mogelijk om als publiek aanwezig te zijn in de studio!!!

Meer informatie is te vinden op www.nmo.nl Op die site zijn ook oude afleveringen terug te luisteren. 

Aarzel niet en meld je aan d.m.v. een mailtje of bel naar 035-6252936 en vraag naar Rinse!!!

Als je vragen hebt dan hoor ik het graag

Informeer vrienden, kennissen hierover!!!!!!

En misschien tot gauw,

Wa Salamoe3alaikoem, 

___________________________________

----------


## selma15

ik wen sje heel veel geluk en sterkte toe

----------

